# Samsung SyncMaster 931b dying?



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok, so it's been about a year and a half since I purchased this monitor. It's a 19" LCD Samsung SyncMaster 931b. It's been working great up until I turned on my computer about a month ago.

Basically, I turned it on and noticed the screen was darker. Similar to what happens when you adjust the monitor darkness and turn it down. All the colors were a lot more vibrant as well. I adjusted the colors with the nVidia Control Panel settings (desktop color settings) and now it's back to how it was before except for one thing: The monitor is dimmer than it was previously.

I'm just wondering if there is anything I can do, or if I'll just have to purchase a new monitor when this one completely dies. I've just spent some cash upgrading my computer (RAM + Video Card) but this problem has been happening since before my upgrades, and I don't really wanna purchase a new monitor just yet because that'll cost me about $200.

But I guess mainly what I'm wondering is, if/when I have to replace this one, what are some good 19" LCD Monitors out there that aren't much more than $200, and are pretty much guaranteed to last more than 1 - 2 years? I got this because it was Samsung and I assumed that it'd be a quality product and would last a while, but I suppose not... unless LCD Monitors just don't last more than 2 years (this is the first one I've purchased). I play games a lot, if that makes a difference (more strain on the monitor than normal maybe?)


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Nobody has _any_ suggestions on another 19" LCD Monitor to get?


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

could be your inverter had the same problem.


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually, I haven't really determined a cause yet... but it has not changed at all. Hell, it may have just been a glitch in the OS at the time (some funky setting maybe?). At the end of last summer, I let my girlfriend hold on to the computer because I bought a laptop and went away for college. Over spring break we gave the computer to my brother. Well, he hasn't complained of anything funky, and it never got any worse that I saw up until the time I let my girlfriend use it, so I don't know if it was a hardware or software issue.

This isn't _as_ big of an issue anymore since 19" monitors are a bit cheaper now (brother received one as a gift for Christmas from our grandma, only cost her a little over $100).


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

well thats whats wrong with my monitor currently and it looks like the inverter, but my monitor also hasn't declined


----------

